# Hubs Chubs Now In Stock



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I've had a few bass fishermen stopping in looking for the Hubs Chub surface lures lately. I just received my order of 3" and 4" lures in 20 different colors and sizes. Just want to let you guys know I have them in the store........Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7271 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Here'a a couple of pictures. These are just like the old Johnny Rattlers...Mark


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

An old Billy Westmoreland favorite on Dale Hollow!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Great looking baits. Remind me of the old Dalton Special.


----------

